# Buying my first bored



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

go to your local shop, tell them what you've done and what you want to do, and they'll help you pick out something that's good for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

*hey wasup*

dude go on rei.com they have it for $270 which is perrty cheap also i would go for a 152cm


----------

